# New virus driving up cases in UK



## Amity Island (Mar 16, 2022)

Named as carownervirus, it can affect anyone filling up at nationwide petrol stations. 

Symptoms can include but not limited to: Sweating whilst filling up.
Feeling sick whilst paying.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2022)

Husband commented this very afternoon that the price per litre doesn't affect him whatsoever because he simply puts £50 worth in, exactly the same as he always has done for years .....


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 18, 2022)

At the end of the month, we are going to get rid of our second car.

Getting something for it (We Buy Any Car) and saving on tax, insurance, breakdown cover and any repairs etc. Quite a saving.

We'll see how we get on with just the one.


----------



## Amity Island (Mar 18, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> Filled up 10 days ago at £154.9 per litre at our local Shell, but it would have cost me £167.9 to do the same today. God knows what it costs at a motorway services at the moment.


Martin,

I found this table on the internet all petrol prices since 1983. Doesn't yet have this years (2022) price on. It broke the £1 a litre mark in 2008. Could easily hit £2 a litre next month. With this and food inflation, energy prices soaring, it is going to start making a difference to many peoples incomes and living standards. 

I can only recall as far back as paying 70p per litre.


*Year**Price per Litre (p)*​*Price per Gallon (£)*​*Retail
 Prices
 Index*​*Petrol Price
 in constant terms
 (1983=100)*​*5-year
 % increase **​198336.7​1.670​83.1​100.0​-​198438.7​1.759​87.5​100.0​-​198542.8​1.946​92.8​104.3​-​198638.2​1.737​96.7​89.4​-​198737.8​1.719​100.6​85.0​-​198834.7​1.578​104.1​75.4​-5.5​198938.4​1.746​112.3​77.4​-0.7​199040.2​1.828​121.4​74.9​-6.1​199139.5​1.796​131.4​68.0​3.4​199240.3​1.832​136.7​66.7​6.6​199345.9​2.087​139.3​74.6​32.3​199448.9​2.223​133.1​77.6​27.3​199550.9​2.314​147.5​78.1​26.6​199652.9​2.405​151.5​79.0​33.9​199757.9​2.632​155.4​84.3​43.7​199860.9​2.769​160.8​85.7​32.7​199961.9​2.814​164.1​85.3​26.6​200076.9​3.496​168.4​103.3​51.1​200177.9​3.541​173.1​101.8​47.2​200269.9​3.178​174.5​90.6​20.7​200377.9​3.541​179.9​98.0​27.9​200477.9​3.541​184.6​95.5​25.8​200579.9​3.632​190.5​95.0​3.9​200688.9​4.041​195.0​103.2​14.1​200787.9​3.996​204.4​97.4​25.6​2008103.9​4.723​212.1​110.9​33.4​200989.9​4.087​211.3​96.2​15.4​2010111.9​5.087​220.7​114.8​40.1​2011129.9​5.905​232.5​126.5​46.1​2012134.1​6.096​240.8​126.1​52.6​2013138.9​6.314​248.7​126.5​33.7​2014130.9​5.951​254.8​116.3​45.6​2015109.9​4.996​257.1​96.8​-1.8​2016103.9​4.723​261.1​90.0​-20.0​2017117.9​5.360​269.3​99.1​-12.1​2018115.9​5.269​278.3​94.3​-16.6​2019119.9​5.451​285.1​95.1​-8.4​2020119.9​5.451​292.6​92.7​9.1​2021123.9​


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2022)

.... whereas some of us remember the shock horror when it went up to five bob .....


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2022)

PS for a gallon.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 18, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> 70p a Litre? I bought my first car in February 1975 and it was about that much for a Gallon.



Sure with first car petrol was 67p a gallon, remember filling it up & handing over £10 then getting change back, hard to imagine now. Car was mark1 Ford escort.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 18, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Seems a big chunk is tax. Both fuel duty and then VAT.
> 
> *VAT is applied after fuel duty*, so, for example, the pump price of a litre of petrol currently reflects the pre-tax price plus 57.95p for fuel duty plus 20 per cent VAT on the pre-tax price and a further 11.59p for VAT at 20 per cent on fuel duty.



Thus will always be, petrol stations only make around 5p gallon, or did do one time.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 18, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> Mine was a Mk 2 Cortina.



Had 2 & mark 3, like ford cars back then as easy to work on & scrap yards always had plenty of spares.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 19, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> True. I had a problem with the distributor (remember them?) on my Mk 2, picked one up at a scrapyard and fitted it myself.



Of course I do, use to soray WD40 inside cap to keep damp out. That was it, cars were easy to work on then, at least basic mechanics, but now lift bonnet & wouldnt know where to start.


----------



## janw (Mar 19, 2022)

www.petrolprices.com or their phone app will give you daily prices of petrol stations where you live or wherever you travel to. I used it some years ago, laptop only then, and found it useful - BUT I'm aware that sometimes those with the cheapest fuel sell out the quickest - no surprise there! Prices here vary so much - and even petrol stations on opposite sides of the road can differ i.e. cheaper going north to travelling south - weird! Anyway, might be useful for someone


----------



## Bloden (Mar 19, 2022)

Snap! @C&E Guy.  Bye bye, car no 2.


----------



## Felinia (Mar 19, 2022)

When I got my 1st car in 1971, I could fill the tank for £5 (it was a Morris Minor).  This week I drove past one (empty) garage offering petrol for a staggering 206.9p per litre.  I drove past it to the local Tesco where I paid 167.9p.  I live in a rural area with minimal bus services, so a car is essential, but my friend who lives in York has sold her car and now relies on public transport.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 20, 2022)

And you got Green Shield stamps as well.
1971:  A red Triumph Herald, 33p a gallon for petrol and the weeks shopping £5. Ground floor maisonette in Wembley bought for £5,000.


----------

